# NEW "SHIFT: R" thumb shifters for your Rohloff.



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Well at last there is a new shifter from *Cinq 5* it got two thumb levers one to shift up and one the shift down your gears.

Who are Cinq5?
Tout Terrain are spinning-off their accessory business under the new name Cinq5.









http://www.cinq5.de/CINQ_DE_EN_FINAL_Katalog_web.pdf

I like the look and may have to just place an order and try them :drumroll:

*Pete* :eekster:


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Doesn't look very knee friendly though - I'd dismiss it because of that alone.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Look's the some as any STD mountain bike shifter made by any one of the Big S!
I'll be ordering a set when I find some one listing them.
I'm over the *New Rohloff Shifters* and liked the old Rohloff shifter because in the Mud it's too hard to change gears with the round shape.

*Pete* :madman:

.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

NZPeterG said:


> Look's the some as any STD mountain bike shifter made by any one of the Big S!
> 
> *Pete* :madman:.


Not really, there are more sharp exposed corners, plus I don't like the way that there's exposed inner cable just waiting to get covered in crap.
The whole thing looks more like a prototype rather than a finished production item, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

not so sure about the shifters but that Plug device looks pretty awesome


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Anyone buy these? Any real world experience?


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah I'm still waiting for a detailed review to pop up some where.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

I looked at them. Problem is they're expensive. They add about $300 to an already expensive build.
I wanna build a rohloff but honestly it's hard to justify the cost over the entry-level Shimano kit, which is in real life is very good, and very pleasant to use.


----------

